# خبراء البيئة: «مناجم الذهب».. تتحول إلى شبه «نفايات نووية»!!!



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

للحصول على أوقية من الذهب يجري استخراج 30 طنا من الصخور المسمومة​ 
نيويورك: جين بيرليز وكيرك جونسون* 



الذهب.. هذا المعدن النفيس الذي يثير جنون البعض، له سحر خاص وشيء ما داخله دفع البعض الى ركوب المخاطر وعبور البحار والمحيطات، بل والقتل والغزو بغرض البحث عنه واقتنائه وربما تكديسه. ففي أوائل القرن السادس عشر وضع فيرديناند، ملك اسبانيا، قائمة أولوياته عندما كان جنوده يستعدون لغزو العالم الجديد، اذ قال لهم: «اجلبوا الذهب.. بوسائل إنسانية ما أمكن ذلك، ولكن على أية حال وبأي ثمن اجلبوه». عبر هذا التاريخ الطويل والمتعرج، وصل الذهب الى ما وصل اليه الآن من أهمية وخطورة في آن معا. فسعر الذهب الآن وصل الى مستوى لم يصل اليه على مدى الـ17 عاما السابقة بسعر 500 دولار أميركي للاوقية. غالبية الذهب المتبقي في المناجم كمياته ضئيلة، وعادة ما تجري عمليات استخراجه من الاراض بتكلفة بيئية باهظة غالبا في أكثر أجزاء العالم فقرا. وعلى العكس من جنون الذهب في الماضي، ابتداء من زمن الفراعنة حتى موجة التدفق على كاليفورنيا بحثا عن الذهب عام 1849، فإن الوقع ببريق الذهب في عصرنا الراهن لا علاقة له بالاقتصاد او العملات، وإنما يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالطلب المتزايد على المجوهرات والحلي التي تستهلك ما يقدر بـ80 بالمائة، وربما أكثر من الذهب المستخرج من المناجم في الوقت الراهن ما أسفر عن عاصفة من الانتقادات من جانب مجموعات تعنى بحماية البيئة والسكان الذين يعيشون في مناطق بالقرب من مناجم الذهب. وأجبرت هذه المجموعات بعض المسؤولين في شركة «تيفاني وشركاه»، التي تعتبر واحدة من أكبر شركات التعدين في العالم، على مواجهة أسئلة حرجة حول التكلفة الحقيقية لاستخراج الذهب. يقول مايكل كواليسكي، مدير «تيفاني وشركاه»، ان التحدي الأكبر يتمثل في عدم وجود معايير واضحة ومحددة للتعدين على نحو مقبول بيئيا واجتماعيا. وكان شركة كواليسكي قد نشرت العام الماضي إعلانا من صفحة كاملة يحث شركات التعدين على صياغة «الإصلاحات التي تحتاجها شركات التعدين بصورة عاجلة». على سبيل المثال، للحصول على اوقية من الذهب يجري استخراج 30 طنا من الصخور ويتم رشها بسائل السيانيد المخفف الذي يفصل الذهب عن الصخور. وفي المناجم الكبيرة تتم إزالة نصف مليون طن من الصخور يوميا وتوضع في صورة أكوام ضخمة تصل أحيانا الى حجم الاهرامات الكبرى ويرش التراب المعدني بمحلول سام على مدى سنوات. من خلال زيارات ميدانية لمناجم الذهب في الغرب الاميركي وأميركا الجنوبية وإفريقيا وأوروبا، تمكنت «نيويورك تايمز» من إلقاء نظرة نادرة على ما يدور في هذه القطاع المعزول ذي العلاقة المضطربة بالبيئة والمستقبل غير المعروف. بعض مناجم المعادن، بما في ذلك مناجم الذهب، اصبحت اقرب الى مكبات النفايات النووية التي تتطلب مراقبة دائمة. تقول تقارير وكالة حماية البيئة ان عمليات التعدين في مناطق الصخور الصلبة تفرز حجما من النفايات اكبر من النفايات التي تخلفها أي صناعة اخرى في الولايات المتحدة. وقدرت الوكالة تكلفة تنظيف مناجم المعادن العام فقط بحوالي 54 مليار دولار. وفي تقرير صدر في الآونة الاخيرة من مكتب المحاسبة العامة الحكومي انتقد وكالة حماية البيئة، وقال ان هناك ثغرات قانونية وضعفا في الإشراف الفيدرالي تسببا في مضاعفة النفقات وزيادة فرص إفلات شركات التعدين من دفع نفقات التنظيف وتحميل هذا العبء لدافعي الضرائب. وقال توماس دون، المدير المساعد المكلف للوكالة، ان الجهات المسؤولة لا تعتبر مشاكل التعدين من اولوياتها، مؤكدا ان هذه المشاكل باتت محط اهتمام ومخاوف في الوقت الراهن. جدير بالذكر ان نسبة تقدر بحوالي 70 بالمائة من الذهب يستخرج حاليا من دول نامية مثل غواتيمالا وغانا. ويرى عمال المناجم والجهات التي توجه انتقادات باستمرار الى شركات التعدين ان المعركة الحقيقية على مستقبل الذهب قد انطلقت. فشركات التعدين تقول انها توفر العمل وتطبق قواعد صارمة فيما يتعلق بالمحافظة على البيئة مع تجريب تكنولوجيا متطورة في مجالات جديدة. وبمساعدة البنك الدولي فتحت هذه الشركات مناجم ضخمة تعد بمستقبل انتاج جيد ووافقت الحكومات على هذا الاستثمار. إلا ان المجموعات المعنية بحماية البيئة تقول ان هذه الشركات تمارس نشاط التعدين على نحو لا يمكن تحمله في الدول الثرية مثل رمي أطنان من النفايات في الأنهار والخلجان والمحيطات. ويقول السكان الذين يعيشون بالقرب من مناطق المناجم انهم لا يرون فوائد تذكر من المناجم ويتحملون جزءا كبيرا من عبئها. ففي غواتيمالا والبيرو نظم السكان مظاهرات احتجاج لإغلاق المناجم في مناطقهم، فيما رفع السكان في مناطق اخرى دعاوى قضائية ضد شركات التعدين. اذ رفعت محافظة فلبينية دعوى قضائية ضد خامس اكبر شركة تعدين عن الذهب عالميا، «بليسر دوم»، بتهمة تلويث نهر وخليج صغير ومساحات من الشعاب المرجانية بفعل رمي كميات من نفايات التعدين تكفي لملء قافلة من الشاحنات يمكن ان تحيط بالأرض ثلاث مرات. إلا ان مسؤولين في شركة «بليسر دون»، التي تدير ثلاثة مناجم ذهب رئيسية في نيفادا، ردوا على هذه النقطة بقولهم ان الشركة أنفقت مسبقا 70 مليون دولار لمعالجة المشاكل الناجمة و1.5 مليون دولار تعويضات. ويفكر البعض في قطاع التعدين عن الذهب في ما اذا كانت عملية التعدين تستحق التكلفة العالية لاستخراجه، علما بأن استخراج اوقية من الذهب يفرز نفايات اكبر مقارنة بالنفايات التي تفرز عند استخراج المعادن الاخرى، بالإضافة الى ان الاستخدامات الصناعية لنفايات استخراج الذهب ضئيلة جدا. ​

كانت العروس أمريتا راج، 25 سنة، تتسوق لجهاز الزواج في نيودلهي في أحد أيام السبت الأخيرة وكان هناك طقم يجب شراؤه ذلك اليوم مع قلادته الذهبية الأساسية ويتماشى مع قرطين ومجموعتين من الأسوار. 
ولغرض سمعة العائلة، فإن الزوجات الجديدات يجب أن يتسلمن هدايا من ذهب أيضا لأم الزوج إضافة إلى خاتم الزواج الذهبي للعريس وأقراط لأخوات الزوج. تقول راج «بدون ذهب ليس هناك عرس. على الأقل بالنسبة للهنود». 
أدى بروز المستهلكين حديثي النعمة في أسواق شنغهاي وأسواق مومباي إلى رفع مستوى مبيعات الذهب إلى رقم قياسي هو 38 مليار دولار لهذه السنة، حسبما جاء في تقرير «مجلس الذهب العالمي». 
وفي السنة الماضية، ارتفعت المبيعات بنسبة 11% في الصين، و47% في الهند. وهذا النوع من الطلب دفع الكثير إلى اعتبار قيمة الذهب هي ثقافية ويجب عدم التساؤل حولها. والرغبة في اختزان الذهب في الهند أو الشرق الأوسط غير محدودة. 
كذلك تحتل الولايات المتحدة الموقع الثاني على مستوى استخدام الذهب، وهي أول بلد من حيث امتلاكها لاحتياط الذهب. وتمتلك الحكومة الاميركية 8134 طنا من الذهب في خزائنها. وهذه تساوي ما قيمته 122 مليار دولار. وقام مركز الاحتياط الفيدرالي والبنوك المركزية الأخرى بتجديد الاتفاقيات في السنة الماضية لتقنين حجم البيع من احتياطيها عارضة سعرا داعما للذهب. 
وهذا السعر هو ليس قضية عرض وطلب، لكنه يتعلق بسيكولوجية السوق. فالذهب يتم شراؤه من قبل مستثمرين قلقين حينما يكون الدولار ضعيفا والاقتصاد في وضع غير مستقر. وهذا هو السبب وراء ارتفاع سعر الذهب حاليا. وقال مايك وايرمان، المختص في مناجم الذهب في مكتب دينفر «أنت لا تستطيع أن تستخرج خامات الذهب على درجة أقل من أي معدن. فهذا يعني أن حفرا كبيرة مفتوحة. لكن يجب أن يكون الاستخراج سهلا ورخيصا كي يمكن تحقيق أرباح منه وهذا يعني السيانيد». 
وهذا النوع من العمليات الضخمة يمكن رؤيتها في ياناكوتشا، وهو منجم واسع موجود في شمال بيرو، ويدار من قبل نيومونت. وفي منطقة مراع وحقول تم حفر تلك الهضاب الخضراء وتحويلها إلى اللون البني وكأنها شبيهة بالغرب الاميركي. 
والجبال عادة يتم تفجيرها ثم توضع القطع الصخرية المتكسرة في زقورات من خامات. وهذه الجبال المصنوعة من قبل الإنسان يتم سقيها بأنابيب من سائل السيانيد ولمدة سنوات، وهذا المحلول يذيب الذهب بحيث يصبح ممكنا فصله وتذويبه. 
وفي مواقع مثل ياناوكوتشا يتم الحصول على 30 غراما من الذهب من خامات وزنها 30 طنا. لكن للحصول على الخامة يجب إزالة أطنان كثيرة من الأرض ثم تركها يبابا بعد ذلك. في بعض مناجم نيفادا يكون من الضروري البحث في 100 طن من التربة للحصول على 30 غراما من الذهب حسبما تقول آن مايست الجيوكيميائية التي تعمل مستشارة في قضايا تتعلق بمناجم الذهب. 
لكن السيانيد هو ليس الخيار الوحيد، لكنه يعتبر أكثر المواد فعالية لاستخراج القطع الميكروسكوبية «للذهب غير المرئي» وحجم الفائدة ضئيلة، حسبما يقول العاملون في المناجم والذهب أصبح أكثر ندرة على الأرض لاستخراجه بطرق أخرى. لكن وفق هذه الطريقة، تتحول تلك الصخور المكشوفة للمطر والهواء لأول مرة هي مصدر لإنتاج قنبلة زمنية بيئية. فمادة الكبريتيد في الصخور تتفاعل مع الأوكسجين وهذا ما يصنع حامض الكبريت. وهذا الحامض يلوث ويطلق معادن ثقيلة مثل الكاديوم والرصاص والزئبق والتي تلحق الأذى بالناس والسمك بل حتى مع تركيز ضئيل يستمر التفاعل لعدة قرون. لكن الكثير من المسؤولين في هذه الصناعة يتقاعسون من ترديد كلمة التلوث محتجين من ألا يتركوا وراءهم شيئا سوى صخور. والشركات التي تدير مناجمها بشكل أفضل تغطي أكداس الصخور بالتراب ثم يستخدم الكلس لمنع تشكل حامض الكبريتيك. 
منقول من جريدة الشرق الأوسط​ 
​


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

*الذهب *

* فلز أصفر براق على هيئة كتل بإمكانها عكس الضوء أما صفائحه الرقاق فتبدو خضراء اللون أو زرقاء. أما الذهب المقطع تقطيعا دقيقا - مثله مثل المساحيق المعدنية الأخرى - فيتميز باللون الأسود بينما توجد أنواع أخرى من الذهب يتدرج لونها بين الياقوتي والأرجواني. *

* ويأتي الذهب في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (79)، ووزنه الذري (196.967)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (19.3). وينصهر الذهب في درجة حرارة قدرها (1063) درجة مئوية ، ويغلي في (2500)ْ مئوية. والذهب موصل جيد للحرارة والكهرباء، ولا يفوقه في هذه الصفة سوى الفضة والنحاس . *


*خصائص الذهب 
يعتبر الذهب الخالص من أكثر أنواع المعادن القابلة للطرق والسحب، حيث يمكن ضربه أو طرقه حتى كثافة تصل إلى (0.000013) سم. كما يمكن تشكيل سلكا ذهبيا طوله (100) كم من كمية قدرها (29) جرام. والذهب واحد من أكثر المعادن ذات الملمس الناعم إذ تبلغ صلابته من (2.5) إلى (3) على مقياس الصلادة. *
*والذهب من المعادن الخاملة جدا وهو لا يتأثر بالهواء أو الحرارة أو الرطوبة. وهو لا يذوب في الحوامض المركزة المعدنية المعروفة أمثال حامض الهيدروكلوريك، والكبريتيك، والفوسفوريك، والنتريك ولكنه يذوب في الماء الملكي الذي يعد مزيجا من حامضي الهيدروكلوريك والنتريك المركزين حيث يتحرر الكلور الحديث التولد فيذيب الذهب. وهناك حوامض أخرى تؤثر في الذهب مثل حامض التلمريك ومحلول كلوريد الحديد الساخن وغيرهما. *
*تاريخ معدن الذهب 
لما كان الذهب منتشرا في أماكن عديدة من الكرة الأرضية، إضافة إلى وجوده حرا في الطبيعة، ولغلو ثمنه واستعماله نقودا في شتى أمصار العالم أصبحت معرفته أيسر من معرفة غيره من الفلزات. كما أن صفاته الطبيعية قد جعلت منه معدنا شائع الصيت فكثر ذكره في الكتب وكثر المنقبون عنه والمشتغلون به. وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي، حيث وصلت الحضارة الإسلامية إلى أوجها وزينت قصور الخلفاء بشتى أنواع الجواهر والمعادن التي جلبت من مختلف أصقاع الدولة الإسلامية المترامية، اهتم كثير من الكيميائيين بطرق تنقية هذه المعادن. فذكر البيروني في كتابه الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر طرق تنقية الذهب وهو ما لا يختلف كثيرا عن الطرق المستخدمة اليوم. فيذكر البيروني في تعدين الذهب وتصفيته ما نصه:" أن بعض الذهب ما يتصفى بالنار إما بالإذابة وحدها أو التشوية المسماة طبخا له، والجيد المختار يسمى لقطا لأنه يلتقط من المعدن قطاعا يسمى ركازا وأركز المعدن إذا وجد فيه القطع سواء معدن فضة أو ذهب، وربما لا يخلو من شوب ما، فخلصته التصفية حتى اتصف بالإبريز لخلاصه، ويثبت بعدها على وزنه". *
*ويأتي البيروني في شرح تنقية الذهب عندما يكون ممزوجا مع التربة أو في الأحجار الكبيرة، ويصف الطريقة التي تستعمل لاستخراج الذهب مما شابه من التراب والحجر وصفا دقيقا لا يختلف كثيرا عما هو عليه الآن. فيقول: "وربما كان الذهب متحدا بالحجر كأنه مسبوك معه فاحتيج إلى دقه، والطواحين تسحقه إلا أن دقه بالمشاجن أصوب وأبلغ في تجويده حتى يقال إنه يزيده حمرة، وذلك أنه إن صدق مستغرب عجيب، والمشاجن هي الحجارة المشدودة على أعمدة الجوازات المنصوبة على الماء الجاري للدق، كالحال في سمرقند في دق القنب في الكواغد ، وإذا اندق جوهر الذهب وانطحن، فسل عن حجارته وجميع الذهب بالزئبق، ثم عصر في قطعة جلد حتى يخرج الزئبق من مسامه، ويطير ما يبقى فيه منه بالنار فيسمى ذهبا زئبقيا ومزبقا والذهب الذي بلغ النهاية التي لا غاية وراءها من الخلوص، كما حصل لي بالتشوية بضع مرات، لا يؤثر في المحك كبيرا أثر ولا يكاد يتعلق به، ولكاد يسبق جموده إخراجه من الكورة ، فيأخذ فيها في الجمود عند قطع النفخ، وأغلب الظن في الذهب المستشفر أنه للينه". *
*ويتطرق البيروني إلى طريقة قديمة استعملها الهنود في اقتناص الذهب بواسطة الزئبق، ويشرح هذه الطريقة شرحا دقيقا موفقا فيقول:"ماء السند المار على ويهند قصبة القندهار عند الهند بنهر الذهب، وحتى أن بعضهم لا يحمد ماءه لهذا السبب ويسمى في مبادىء منابعه موه، ثم إذا أخذ في التجمع يسمى كرش أي الأسود لصفائه، وشدة خضرته لعمقه، وإذا انتهى إلى محاذاة منصب صنم شميل في بقعة كشمير على سمت ناحية بأول سمى هناك ماء السند... وفي منابعه مواضع يحفرون فيها حفيرات، و في قرار الماء وهو يجري فوقها ويملأونها من الزئبق حتى يتحول الحول عليها ثم يأتونها وقد صار زئبقها ذهبا. وهذا لأن ذلك الماء في مبدئه حاد الجري يحمل الرمل مع الذهب، كأجنحة البعوض رقة وصغرا، ويمر بها على وجه الزئبق فيعلق بالذهب ويترك ذلك الرمل يذهب ". ثم يخلص الذهب من الزئبق بالطريقة التي ذكرها البيروني سابقا. *
*تنقية الذهب حديثا 
تجري تنقية الذهب حديثا بفصل الأتربة والغرين والشوائب الأخرى بواسطة تيارات مائية قوية تزيل الدقائق الرملية والغرينية، وتبقى دقائق الذهب في أماكنها نظرا لارتفاع كثافة الذهب وقد يستعمل الزئبق لإذابة الذهب دون الرمل والغرين. ثم يخلص الذهب من الزئبق بتقطير الأخير. كما يستخلص الذهب عرضا عند تعدين النحاس والفضة. وهناك طرق كيميائية لاستخلاص الذهب مما يشد به كطريقة السيانيد، أو إذابة سبائكه الفضية في حامض الكبريتيك المركز، وتجري تنقية الذهب بحامض النتريك أولا، ثم التحليل الكهربائي. *
*استخدامات الذهب 
لقد عرف الذهب وبرزت قيمته منذ عصور سحيقة كمعدن يسهل تشكيله أكثر من أي معدن آخر. بالإضافة إلى سهولة الحصول على الذهب في صورته النقية. كما أن جمال الذهب ورونقه ومقاومته للتآكل قد جعلته من المعادن المتميزة في الفنون والحرف المختلفة منذ قديم الزمن. *
*ونظرا لندرته النسبية، استخدم الذهب كعملة وأساس للمعاملات المالية الدولية. والوحدة المستخدمة في وزن الذهب هي الأونسة وهي تعادل 31.1 جراما. من أهم استخدامات الذهب الآن أنه يستخدم كاحتياطي للعملات. ولعدة قرون مضت، كان الذهب والفضة يستخدمان استخداما مباشرا كعملتين. وأثناء القرن التاسع عشر، لعب الذهب دورا جديدا حيث أصبح الأساس الوحيد لعملات معظم دول العالم حيث يمكن تحويل الأوراق المالية إلى ذهب. ومنذ السبعينات من القرن العشرين، أصبح الذهب يباع ويشترى في السوق بأسعار متذبذبة إلى حد كبير، وأصبحت العلاقة بين احتياطي الذهب وقيمة العملات علاقة غير مباشرة إلى حد كبير. *
*وقد أصبح الطلب متزايدا جدا على الذهب في عمليات التصنيع. ولأن الذهب موصل جيد للكهرباء وذو مقاومة عالية للصدأ والتآكل، فقد أصبح ذا أهمية كبرى في صناعة الدوائر الكهربائية الدقيقة. وإذا أذيبت كميات صغيرة من الذهب ووضعت في الألواح الزجاجية أو البلاستيكية، فإنها تمنع مرور الأشعة دون الحمراء وتكون بمثابة واقي حراري فعال. ولأن الذهب يتميز بثباته الكيميائي، فإنه يستخدم في الآلات التي تعمل في غلاف جوي يؤدي إلى الصدأ، كما يطلى به الأسطح المعرضة للصدأ أو التآكل بسبب السوائل أو الأبخرة. *
*كما يستخدم الذهب أيضا على شكل رقائق في الطلاء بالذهب والكتابة بالذهب. وتستخدم أحد مشتقات الذهب في تلوين الزجاج الأحمر. ويستخدم سيانيد البوتاسيوم المضاف إليه الذهب في عملية الطلاء بالذهب التي تتم كهربائيا. *
*وكذلك يستخدم الذهب في الطب لما ثبت من توافقه مع أجهزة الجسم الحية. فهو يستخدم في طب الأسنان، وفي تغليف الأدوية. كما تستخدم النظائر المشعة من الذهب في الأبحاث البيولوجية وفي علاج السرطان. *
*ويستخدم الكم الأكبر من الذهب المنتج في العملات والمجوهرات. وللوفاء بهذه الأغراض، يخلط الذهب بمعادن أخرى ليصل إلى الصلابة المطلوبة. ويعبر عن الذهب الموجود في هذا الخليط بالقيراط. ويحتوي الذهب المستخدم في صناعة المجوهرات على النحاس والفضة، بينما يحتوي الذهب الأبيض على الزنك والنيكل أو المعادن البلاتينية.*


----------



## pilot_789 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا

لقد استفدت الكثير

موضوع موجز مفيد


----------



## نونا تخطيط (8 أكتوبر 2006)

هل اجد معلومات عن خصائص المدن التعدينية وكيف حال الهيكل العمرانى لمثل هذه المدن ؟؟


----------

